# مصادر عن طرق المعالجة باستخدام النباتات



## cadnet (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة بمصادر او كتب عن طرق المعالجة مياه الصرف باستخدام النباتات 
تحياتي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
يتم عمل احواض متدرجة في المنسوب وتزرع بنبات القصب او الحلفا ويتم تحويل مياه الصرف الى هذه الاحواض بحيث يتم عمل تصريف من قاع الحوض الاول الى الحوض الثاني وهكذا وقد يكون هناك اربعة او خمسة احواض او اكثر وتشغل مساحات واسعة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## cadnet (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اي نوع من القصب - القصب لا يتحمل الملوحة ومياه المجاري عالية الملوحة .
هل هناك بحوث معتمدة من جامعات تستخدم النباتات في المعالجة
او استخدام المياه الخارجة من محطه المعالجة في الزراعة 
اكون شاكر لكم
تحياتي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
نبات القصب الفارغ من الداخل والذي يستعمل احيانا في صناعة المزمار ولا اعلم له اسم آخر يتحمل جميع الظروف من ملوحة او حامضية وهو معتمد في المانيا لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي حيث تستخدم المياه الخارجة من هذا النظام كمياه صالحة للري او للصناعة . وهذا القصب سريع النمو ويخلص الماء من كل الملوثات .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## عبد الرزاق خطيب2 (14 فبراير 2011)

*هذه بعض المراجع أرجو أن تفيدك*

*References:​*1- Wastewater Treatment in Constructed wetlands with Horizontal Sub-Surface Flow, by
Jan Vymazal & Lenka Kropfelova. Spain, 2008
2- Constructed Wetlands : A promising wastewater treatment system for small system for
small locations, April 2008
3- Subsurface-​​flow constructed wetlands in Spain for the sanitation of small communities.
Jaume Puigagut – Spain 2007
4- Constructed wetlands for wastewater treatment. Fabio Masi, Italy 2006
5- Subsurface-horizontal flow constructed wetland for sewage treatment under Moroccan
climate conditions. 2006
6- Constructed wetlands for the Mediterranean countries: Hybrid systems for water reuse
and sustainable sanitation, Fabio Masi & Nicola Martinuzzi. Italy 2006
7- Effect of key design parameters on the efficiency of horizontal subsurface flow
constructed wetlands. Joan Garcia – Spain 2005
8 – Zero-m Constructed Wetlands Project , Italian Project .2005
9- Environmental Engineering - Part 637, National Engineering Handbook, Constructed
wetlands Chapter 3 (2002)
10- Design manual, Constructed Wetlands and Aquatic Plant Systems for Municipal
Wastewater Treatment ,( September 1988)
11- Manual of constructed wetlands treatment of municipal wastewater, EPA September
1999
12- Subsurface Flow Constructed Wetlands For Wastewater Treatment, A Technology
Assessment ,(July 1993)
13- Guide line for constructed wetland treatment of farm dairy wastewaters in NEW
ZEALAND, by(Chris C Tanner & Vivian C Kloosterman)
14- Design manual : constructed wetlands for the treatment of black water ,by Karen settee
,Bren School of Environmental Science and management
15- Evaluation of a hybrid constructed wetland for treating domestic sewage from
individual housing units surrounding agricultural villages in South Korea. Dong Cheol
Seo, Ronald D. DeLaune, Woo Young Park, Jong Sir Lim, Jeoung Yoon Seo, Do Jin Lee,
Ju Sik Cho and Jong Soo Heo. South Korea , J. Environ. Monit., 2009, 11, 134 - 144 .
16- Wastewater treatment, Concepts and Design Approach. G.L. Karia & R.A. Christian –
New Delhi, 2006.
17 - WEF (Design of Municipal Wastewater Treatment Plants ), USA
-18 الصرف الزراعي، الدكتور فوزي سعید عواد. جامعة الملك سعود، السعودیة​


----------



## abu walid (7 مارس 2011)

*دليل تصميم و تخطيط و تنفيذ محطات النباتات*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اخي الكريم للمزيد من الفائدة حول محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي بالنباتات (القصب) يرجى مراجعة الرابط التالي:

http://www.4enveng.com/pdetails.php?id=115

و الله الموفق


----------



## Critic (8 مارس 2011)

My friend, these methods don't work, unless you want to make a septic area and invite mosquitos around

They are called Reed-Bed Filters and they are almost 100% failure rate around the world


----------

